# Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle



## Techniker_07 (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Boardies,


welche eindeutigen Unterscheidungsmerkmale gibt es zwischen Bach- und Regenbogenforellen?
Sind Punkte auf der Fett- und der Schwanzflosse wirklich nur bei Regenbogenforellen vorhanden?
Gibts im Netz eine Seite auf welcher darauf näher eingegangen wird?

Bin mal gespannt auf Eure Antworten.


Gruß

Karl


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Moin... Nicht nur Rebofo hat Punkte (schwarz) auf der Fettflosse. Auch die Bafo - allerdings rote. Dazu kommt eine leicht anders geformte Schwanzflosse. Rebofo eher gerade/gleichmäßig - Bafo leicht gegabelt und erst im Alter mehr gerade.
Außerdem macht die "äussere Erscheinungsform" den größten Unterschied aus. Die Rebofo hat kleine schwarze Punkte auf einem "regebogenfarbenem" Körper, die Bafo scwarze und rote Punkte hell umrandet auf einem eher "dunkler" gehaltenem Schuppenkleid...


----------



## robertb (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Hallo,

also normalerweise kannst die beiden an der Rücken- bzw. Flankenzeichnung schon zu 99% unterscheiden. Regenbogenfarben mit Schwarzen Punkten bei der Regenbogenforelle im Vergleich zu silber-goldener Färbung mit schwarz-roten Punkten bei der Bachforelle. Bei Jungfischen wirds schon schwieriger von Hybriden ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Alexander2781 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Die Regenbogenforelle hat keine roten Punkte, die Bachforelle hat rote Punkte!


----------



## Alexander2781 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Die Regenbogenforelle hat entlang der Seitenlinie einen bläulich/lilanen Streifen, daher der Name Regenbogenforelle.


----------



## Börde-Pilker (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

:b Die Regenbogenforelle (Salmo Gairdneri) unterscheidet sich von der einheimischen Bachforelle (Salmo Trutta f. fario)  durch das Fehlen der roten Punkte auf dem Körper und durch den Besitz eines mehr oder weniger rosa schillernden Längsbandes an den Seiten.

Quelle: Aquarienatlas Band 3

Gruß            BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## Techniker_07 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Hallo,


Danke erstmal, aber so eindeutig ist es leider nicht immer. Ich weiss leider nicht wie ich ein Bild anhängen kann, hab ne Forelle mit 55 cm ca. 1600 gr gefangen (bei uns im Flus, Iller), müsste ne Regenbogenforelle sein, ist aber ganz dunkel, rötlich, hat aber dunkle Punkte auf der Fett- und Schwanzflosse.

Karl


----------



## Techniker_07 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

@ Börde-Pilker: Die Regenbogenforelle heisst mittlerweile "Oncorhynchus mykiss".

@ Robertb: Könnte mir gut vortellen, dass es sich um eine Hybridform handelt


----------



## Börde-Pilker (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Es ist eigentlich eher umgekehrt. Die Bachforelle bildet die stärkeren Farbvariationen aus. Je nach Lebensweise, Bach-See-Meer, bildet sie Unterarten. Das sind dann unsere Seeforellen oder auch Meerforellen die sich doch sehr deutlich von der ursprünglichen Bachforelle unterscheiden. 

Gruß                    BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## Dok (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Schau mal hier:
Bachforelle 
Regenbogenforelle


----------



## Börde-Pilker (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

@ Techniker 07

#c Mea culpa

Ihr bis vor einigen Jahren gebräuchlicher wissenschaftlicher Name _Salmo gairdneri _ließ auf verwandschaftliche Beziehungen zum Atlantiklachs _Salmo salar _schließen. Neuere wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen haben jedoch ergeben, daß sie zur Gattung _Oncorhynchus _der Pazifiklachse zu rechnen ist.

Das wußte ich bis eben nicht

BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## Techniker_07 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

@ Börde_Pilker

Ja, genau, so hab ichs auch mal gelernt, und in älteren Büchern steht auch noch Salmo Gairdneri drin.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Die Regenbogenforelle hat im Gegensatz zur Bachforelle keine roten Punkte.


MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## til (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Es gibt aber Bachforellen (und andere farios: Mefo, SeFo, Flufo...) die auch keine roten Punkte haben. Die Farios haben aber (glaub ich) nie Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse, die Regenbogen schon. Ausserdem haben keine Farios so viele kleine Punkte wie eine Regenbogen.


----------



## altersalat (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Ich find der Farbuntergrund ist eigentlich immer eindeutig zu unterscheiden. Bei der Bachforelle eher ockerfarben und bei der Regenbogenforelle halt wien Regenbogen.


----------



## til (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

Es gibt aber auch Bachforellen, die ganz silbern sind und Regenbogenforellen, wo man das Rosa nicht sieht.


----------



## Dextro (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Unterscheidung Regenbogen- Bachforelle*

dere euch,ich hab heut 3 wunderschöne bachforellen gefangen zu bestaunen
hier---> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=28645
cu chris und alle volle kescher


----------

